# Dragon-inspired Classical music?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Does this even exist? I mean, something like or similar to Medieval music about dragon slayers? Or some other kind of early music composition about a fire-breathing European dragon? If you know about something like that, please share with me!


----------



## Becca

Act 2 of Wagner's Siegfried ... ohh and briefly in Rheingold


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Becca said:


> Act 2 of Wagner's Siegfried ... ohh and briefly in Rheingold


More details anyone?


----------



## Woodduck

This is not a music theory question.


----------



## drmdjones

You might try the general discussion forum.


----------

